
Discord is the only successful US startup in last 5 years? - amitsy
https://productstories.substack.com/p/discord-and-the-only-successful-us
======
igeligel_dev
B2C is kind of a saturated area to get into I have the feeling. And thats the
metric the article focused on. You have the big apps where people build their
"startup" around. It's hard to get into this market nowadays, competing with
the bigger players.

